# Bridge to Bridge



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone doing B2B?

I'm signed up for the Century but after doing the Blue Ridge Extreme I now know I will only be doing the 80 miler.

I bet a friend doing the century that I would finish my 80 before he finishes the 100. May not sound fair but odds are with him.

If anybody wants to pull my lard a$$ to the base of the climb at 50 miles let me know. I will be with a small group looking to do 17-18 MPH to the base. Would love some help.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Lifelover said:


> Anyone doing B2B?
> 
> I'm signed up for the Century but after doing the Blue Ridge Extreme I now know I will only be doing the 80 miler.
> 
> ...



Come on man, do the full 100! I did Blue Ridge Extreme as well, and by far it was the toughest thing I've done! I thought about bailing as well but I've been talked out of it. From what I've heard from my 'friend' who talked me into what will be my first B2B it has more climbing but not as steep except for Grandfather. I can handle that. It wasn't the amount of climbing on BRE that killed me it was the grade and the damn heat on Reed's gap. Reed's gap was a killer, I was so tired I sliced my ankle open on my chainring while dismounting (9 stitches). I still finished though at 7:22 with a 6:15 ride time (Lots of resting and getting patched up). I'm hoping to be around 18-20 avg at the base of the 50 miler on B2B. My goal is to just finish, < 8 would be nice. We were at 20.5 at vesuvious, but I went out WAAAYYY to hard and payed for it later. Hope to see you at B2B You can pull my LardA$$ to the base.....


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> Come on man, do the full 100! I did Blue Ridge Extreme as well, and by far it was the toughest thing I've done! I thought about bailing as well but I've been talked out of it. From what I've heard from my 'friend' who talked me into what will be my first B2B it has more climbing but not as steep except for Grandfather. I can handle that. It wasn't the amount of climbing on BRE that killed me it was the grade and the damn heat on Reed's gap. Reed's gap was a killer, I was so tired I sliced my ankle open on my chainring while dismounting (9 stitches). I still finished though at 7:22 with a 6:15 ride time (Lots of resting and getting patched up). I'm hoping to be around 18-20 avg at the base of the 50 miler on B2B. My goal is to just finish, < 8 would be nice. We were at 20.5 at vesuvious, but I went out WAAAYYY to hard and payed for it later. Hope to see you at B2B You can pull my LardA$$ to the base.....


Were you the guy in the full RBR kit?

I could possibly do the 100 miles minus Grandfather mountain but I don't see it happening. I would really like some time to take the shuttle up and see the peak and maybe even see some riders complete it.

As far as making it up Grandfather after doing 100 miles? No way in He!!. While I almost hate to admit it, I did even make it up vesuvious without jumping in a truck. I might have been able to make it up but I really wanted to be able to enjoy the Parkway for the 27 miles back. If I had completed the climb I would have been spent.

I heard that it really got hot after you dropped back down Rt 56. One friend who did the century was hoping for a 6:30 time but blew up on the way to Reeds gap and ended with 7:50.

Do you have a group that you plan to ride with to the base? That might be plausible for my small group if we have a larger group to help.

His average to vesuvious was similar to yours but I think it was a little faster. He rides a blk and gold Agies and was riding with a group that included two of his friends with "Conte's racing team" jerseys.

If you get a chance look for me at the start. I most likely will be the heaviest guy there and I ride an Airborne Zeppelin. Three of my friends rides Ageis' and one will be on a Cervelo TT bike.

Good Luck


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*B2b*

Gents,

Did Bridge last year for the first time. 'Only' 70 miles or so to Grandfather due to the rescheduling last year. It's only the last hundred yards or so up to the top that is cruelly steep. The traffic while doing the switchbacks adds some challenge to the ride.

Yeah, having the legs to finish after 'only' 70 miles was quite a feat last year. The pitch about 15 yards from the top left me wondering if I'd be able to turn the cranks. There's quite a group up there but I really couldn't worry about anything but mustering the strength to push the pedals.

This is the only day of the year that they allow bicycles on Grandfather. Many of the finishers walk the last hundred yards. Finishing is ALL that matters. Bring the best gearing you've got and give it your best shot. It's sure to be more memorable than if you ride the bus to the top!

Greg Ellis


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Lifelover said:


> Were you the guy in the full RBR kit?
> 
> I could possibly do the 100 miles minus Grandfather mountain but I don't see it happening. I would really like some time to take the shuttle up and see the peak and maybe even see some riders complete it.
> 
> ...


I wasn't the guy in the RBR jersey. I asked him what his name on RBR was and he looked at me like I was a kook! I guess he found the jersey on the road. I spent a good bit of the first 45 with your buddies. I was in a bikes unlimited jersey and on a Tete-De corse. I actually rode into the 45 mile rest stop with your friends. I remember the Aegis rider and rode with him for a while, we descended off of vesuvius and then we pacelined together on the flatter part of 56 until I cramped. I think the cervelo rider was the main cause of me blowing up He was pulling really hard going out of waynesboro. It was a nice break when he pulled off for a while! 

I think I'm just going to find a pack to get comfortable with on B2B. I'll see how I feel and then fall back until I'm comfortable. And yes it was HOT on Reed's gap. I was dying before the rest stop. I poured some water on me and I was actually stronger at the top than the bottom because of it. If it had been shady like vesuvius it would have been a lot easier. 

I'll look for you at B2B, I'll be the guy in the black shorts Actually PM me before the ride and I'll look for you there. 

Vaughn


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I just talked to my wife, did you pass a small lady on a white trek with pink flames with about 5 miles to go? She was wearing a dragonfly jersey.. She took the parkway home after vesuvius as well, she said she didn't have Reed's gap in her

Vaughn


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> I just talked to my wife, did you pass a small lady on a white trek with pink flames with about 5 miles to go? She was wearing a dragonfly jersey.. She took the parkway home after vesuvius as well, she said she didn't have Reed's gap in her
> 
> Vaughn


I don't recall seeing her. I was riding the parkway with another friend and we took it very casual. Stopping at many overlooks and stopping to talk with my kids awhile when they found us.

Our completion time was 6:05. Sounds like she did the extra 20 miles before vesuvius so I would assume (or at least hope) she was behind us.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> I wasn't the guy in the RBR jersey. I asked him what his name on RBR was and he looked at me like I was a kook! I guess he found the jersey on the road. I spent a good bit of the first 45 with your buddies. I was in a bikes unlimited jersey and on a Tete-De corse. I actually rode into the 45 mile rest stop with your friends. I remember the Aegis rider and rode with him for a while, we descended off of vesuvius and then we pacelined together on the flatter part of 56 until I cramped. I think the cervelo rider was the main cause of me blowing up He was pulling really hard going out of waynesboro. It was a nice break when he pulled off for a while!
> 
> I think I'm just going to find a pack to get comfortable with on B2B. I'll see how I feel and then fall back until I'm comfortable. And yes it was HOT on Reed's gap. I was dying before the rest stop. I poured some water on me and I was actually stronger at the top than the bottom because of it. If it had been shady like vesuvius it would have been a lot easier.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience with the RBR kit guy. However, I must admit that as I was asking him his handle it dawned on me that I might not want to admit mine (A few too many PO threads). 

Sounds like you got the right Aegis rider but the Cervelo rider was with me in the back until the climb. It was the first 50 miles that killed my friend as well.

I'll check back with you a few days before the ride.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Lifelover said:


> I don't recall seeing her. I was riding the parkway with another friend and we took it very casual. Stopping at many overlooks and stopping to talk with my kids awhile when they found us.
> 
> Our completion time was 6:05. Sounds like she did the extra 20 miles before vesuvius so I would assume (or at least hope) she was behind us.


Yep, she finished at about 7:10. Wrong cervelo rider but I did enjoy the pulls from the Aegis rider down 56, tell him thanks. I'm glad it wasn't your friend on the cervelo. We were all cursing him a bit because he'd get on the front and the pace would pick up by 2 mph


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Heading out in the Morning*

Looks like the weather is going to be great!

Say hi if you get the chance. Fat, old, balding, guy on an Airborne. Lt. Blue jersey ( I think, maybe all black). With Camel back

My two friends on the Aegis's maybe going your speed. One is blk/gold (Chris) the other is blk/silver (Lou). Both are Victories.

Just a note. Be sure to take in the views 10 or so miles on the parkway. It's a section called the via-duct and should be very cool. Newest section of the parkway and it is basically a bridge on the side of the mountain.


Good Luck.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll look for you, I'll be the guy in black shorts And an 811Velo Jersey, red white & blue. Riding a Lemond Tete de-corse. I'll look for your friends as well. I'm leaving this morning and will be down there this afternoon for registration. If your there I'll be in a Feel your pane t-shirt. Good luck, I know I'm gonna need it, clydes and mountains don't mix too well.

VaughnA


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Sorry, I missed you*

Lifelover,

I left for Lenoir on Friday. I was one of the guys in the Green (Frigid Bridge to Bridge) Jerseys riding a Trek 5900 way beyond my abilities.

I unfortunately witnessed George Meyer (the guy they introduced at the beginning of the ride) bumping a rider just outside of Lenoir and taking a line straight into an embankment. I rode back to the Meadows in a van driven by the Chairman of the Chamber of Commerce. Apparently, George broke his clavicle. Ouch!

It was certainly a beautiful day! I hope your ride went well.
Greg


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I had a great B2B for my first one. For a change pretty much everything went to plan. I wasn't sure if I could make it with the main pack but I made it on and hung on until about the 45 mile mark. I've never had a chance to ride in a pack of riders that large, I'm guessing 200-300 riders? I took a little spill at the 40 mile mark or so when the pack did one of its many slowdowns but without any scratches at all. Pretty much went off into the gravel and fell over when the pack slowed dramatically for what I assume was someone stopping ahead for a potty break. 181 was a long one but about what I expected and the views from the parkway were spectacular to say the least although the first look at Grandfather was a little intimidating. 221 was actually a nice break before the last 2 miles of Grandfather. 

The climb up grandfather was steep but no more or less than expected. And the last pitch was there before I new it. I turned the last corner without knowing that it was the finish and there it was. I was completely anerobic and wheezing like a smoker at the end but I made it without walking anywhere. My goals were to finish without walking and try to make 8:00. I did both with a finish time of 6:44. I was very happy with my time.

The support was phenomenal. I've never seen so many volunteers. You really don't need to stop unless you really want to. And the private sags and fans were great with the cheering, signs and fans. It wasn't just a ride but it was an event. 

One of the other riders from Lynchburg also saw George Meyers crash and stayed with him for a while. I'm glad to hear that it was 'only' a clavicle because from my friends description I was worried that it would be a lot worse. 

Livelover, I met one of your friends, I believe it was Chris at the 90 mile rest stop and we spoke for a couple of minutes. He looked to be in pretty good shape. I hope your ride went well. And I hope we can get together for a ride sometime. You need to do B2B, it's an unbelievable ride.

B2B is definitely on my 'must ride' list for next year.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Reports?*

I had a successful day considering what I set out to do.

I planned on doing the 80 to the meadow and was hoping to be there under 8 hs. I made it in 6:58.

The weather was nice but about 10 degrees hotter than I had hoped. For those of us who got to 181 as late as I did (18 MPH average) the sun beat down like a hammer.

I took the shuttle up the mountain! WOW WOW WOW 
What a climb! More power to you. I don't think at 256 I'll be trying that anytime soon.

While most of the people there were nice, the rest stop's food selection sucked.

I don't want to see bananas, grapes, PB crackers or cookies for weeks.

VaughnA
My friend (blk/gold Aegis) said he talked to you. Pretty cool. He had a good day. Even with time out to secure a broken spoke and true the rim as best he good he finished in 6:50. We had a 15 minute grace period on our bet so we tied.

My Friend with the tri bike with a standard double made it to the top in just under 9 hrs. Long time on a bike.


Overall the ride went well. However, I'm still contending that next year is "the year of flat centuries".

Next up for me is the seagull century in three weeks.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lol*



VaughnA said:


> I had a great B2B for my first one. For a change pretty much everything went to plan. I wasn't sure if I could make it with the main pack but I made it on and hung on until about the 45 mile mark. I've never had a chance to ride in a pack of riders that large, I'm guessing 200-300 riders? I took a little spill at the 40 mile mark or so when the pack did one of its many slowdowns but without any scratches at all. Pretty much went off into the gravel and fell over when the pack slowed dramatically for what I assume was someone stopping ahead for a potty break. 181 was a long one but about what I expected and the views from the parkway were spectacular to say the least although the first look at Grandfather was a little intimidating. 221 was actually a nice break before the last 2 miles of Grandfather.
> 
> The climb up grandfather was steep but no more or less than expected. And the last pitch was there before I new it. I turned the last corner without knowing that it was the finish and there it was. I was completely anerobic and wheezing like a smoker at the end but I made it without walking anywhere. My goals were to finish without walking and try to make 8:00. I did both with a finish time of 6:44. I was very happy with my time.
> 
> ...


You posted while I was typing.

Congrats. That a kick A$$ time. I think you said you are in the 190 range? So is Chris. I don't think there could have been too many guys in that range in front of you.

I will keep you posted on any trips up that way. I'd love to meet you although it sounds like I need to bring Chris so you can ride with some one.

Same invite here. If you are ever coming to Va Beach let me know and I'll see if we can arrange a flat land Hammer Fest.

Much more to my liking


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Bridge to Bridge 2005 Ride Report*

There always seems to be some obstacle to overcome in preparing for these rides. This time it was undergoing surgery to have the left collar bone pinned on June 30. After a week out of training I was permitted to start back on a spin bike. I spent about 5 weeks training on a spin bike before I felt like returning to the road in mid-August. From that point on, training went pretty well.

It was clear and 62 degrees at the start as we lined up in downtown Lenoir and listened to them introduce George Meyer, who has won the event multiple times. Today was not to be George's day.

*The Road to Hwy 181* 
The start went off pretty well with no crashes that I witnessed. We spent a few minutes tooling around town before we got to 321-A and started the 1 mile climb. This turned out to be where my heartrate was stretched the most all day. The lead pack looked to contain some 200-300 riders. This is just my second year doing such events and riding 6 abreast averaging 23-34 mph is more than a little nerve racking. Things went pretty well for the first hour. As we started out of Lenoir on Abington Road, on a downhill curve to the right I witnessed a rider bump off a guy to my left and then head straight into what appeared to be an embankment on the left. I would hear later that the rider was George Meyer and it was apparently a guard rail he hit. I understand he suffered a broken clavicle. Everything else went pretty well until about a mile from 181 when the road turned up. At this point, everyone slowed and bunched up but the asphalt was slick in the tire tracks and many folks skidded. Someone got in to the back of me and I had to clip out on the left side of the road. There were many riders clipped out on that hill and much frustration. I walked up a few feet and clipped back in, navigating carefully among those that were still walking/clipping. By this time, the lead group was strung out and I wouldn't see many of them again until I finished. I made it to the base of 181 in 2 hours and 15 minutes.

My goals for this segment were to avoid a crash (fear of landing on the rod in my left clavicle) and to get to 181 by 2:15. So far, so good.

*Highway 181* 
The absolute bear of the ride. Ten miles of suffering. The dangers of riding in the pack were now behind me but there was nobody that could pull me up this hill. I pushed up 181 just below my threshold, doing most of the climbing out of the saddle. It didn't seem like I would ever get to Jonas Ridge and start the relative flat ride to the Parkway. After I did pass Jonas Ridge, I attempted to catch the wheel of a rider or two as they went by but my legs were still pretty fried from the climb. I made it to the Parkway entrance at 3:30 into the ride.

My goal for this segment was to get to the Parkway entrance by 3:30. Check.

*Parkway/Hwy 221* 
Once on the Parkway I found a few folks to ride with. There really wasn't much of an organized group at this point so I had to pick and choose a few folks to go with whenever possible. As we made it to the top of Grandmother Mountain, the small group of riders I was with were treated by the opportunity to witness a "Full Moon", courtesy of what appeared to be some hikers on the roadside. It was welcome comic relief, if not a tad hairy. Descending the viaduct proved to be the closest I'd come to death the entire day. The rider I was following at the time dropped his bottle and I zigged when I should have zagged. I hit the empty bottle and it squirted out from under the wheel without throwing me down. Whew. Just before I got to 221, two of the guys I was riding with stopped at the rest stop and I had to bridge up to the next group. It took a bit of effort, but this group was larger and it proved to be well worth the energy expended. The 221 segment went faster than I expected and I arrived at the gate of Grandfather at 5:25.

My goal for this segment was to get to Grandfather by 5:30. Woo Hoo!

*Grandfather Mountain* 
I took it fairly easy at the start up Grandfather. I was ahead of schedule and decided to rest on the bike when possible. I was grateful that there was little traffic on the mountain that I had to contend with. I got through the switchbacks and was at the final climb before I knew it. The final climb was tough, but there wasn't a point at which I thought I wouldn't be able to turn the cranks (as opposed to last year). As I crested the climb it was nice having enough oxygen flowing to the brain to remember to make the right turn to the finish and stop my Heartrate monitor.

My goal for the ride was to finish in under 6 hours. My monitor read 5:45:57.

It was a great day.
Greg Ellis
Rider #62


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

VinPaysDoc said:


> There ....My goal for the ride was to finish in under 6 hours. My monitor read 5:45:57.
> 
> It was a great day.
> Greg Ellis
> Rider #62


WOW

Very impressive.

The pictures are posted for those of you who made it to the top. Follow the links for the B2B web page.

You have to know the approximate time you went by the photographer.


----------



## jsand (Sep 21, 2005)

*wow*

My goals for this segment were to avoid a crash (fear of landing on the rod in my left clavicle) 

GREAT RIDE Greg! W/ Bottles flying under your wheels - slick road - oxygen stealing / coma inducing switchbacks... wow indeed


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*See YOU next year, Sandman!*

John,

You KNOW you can do this. 

I kept expecting to see Mr. Bone-On fly by me at the County Lines snickering.....

Call you soon.
G


GREAT RIDE Greg! W/ Bottles flying under your wheels - slick road - oxygen stealing / coma inducing switchbacks... wow indeed[/QUOTE]


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Sounds like everyone had a good and thankfully safe ride. I'll definitely be back next year. I was really impressed with everything about the ride. My wife is interested in either doing the ridge next year or just sagging for us. It looked like the folks doing support were having as much 'fun' as the riders. Personally I thought the selecton of food at the rest stops was fine, I just want bananas, grapes and cookies and I'm fine. I did appreciate the red bull at the last rest stop. I think that got me up the climb a little better. After Blue Ridge Extreme, nothing will compare on the selection of food. They had RedBull, cokes, candy etc at every stop. But I just go for the stuff I can handle without feeling sick.

LifeLover, I hope to ride with you sometime soon. Keep on working so you can go for B2B next year. It is worth all of the suffering and training. You live in Virginia, enjoy the mountains. A couple of nice moderate centuries are the Tour De Valley in Waynesboro in early Sept. (BEAUTIFUL) and the Harrisonburg century the following weekend. We're also having a metric around Lynchburg later in the year. Come on up and join us. 

And VinPaysDoc, I am impressed with that ride. If I can get rid of that last 15-20 lbs I might be able to approach 6 hours but 5:45 is VERY impressive and out of my league. Thanks for the info before the ride. I had heard very detailed descriptions but every little bit helps. 

I hope to see BOTH of you guys in Lenoir next year. 

Vaughn


----------

